# Angelboot suche



## platfisch7000 (10. März 2006)

Hallo!
Da ich mal wieder am überlegen bin ob ich mir ein Boot kaufe,wollte ich hier mal fragen,ob einer gute Internetadressen weiß?
Ich habe schon viel gegooglet,aber komme immer nicht zu dem was ich mir so vorstelle!

Ich denke so an Boote wie :Anka,Theri,Ryds,Crescent,oder ähnliches!

Boot so zwischen 4 - 5 Meter (4,20m ideal)
Außenborder zwischen 5-15 PS
Und halt `nen passenden Trailer

Also wer hat Internetadressen,Händlerverzeichnisse oder Tip`s,wo man Kataloge anfordern kann?
Haben wir  Links hier im AB?

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70459


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

und hier können auch noch ein paar sein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=84


----------



## esox_105 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

http://www.bootsmarkt.de/

http://www.boote-magazin.de/bto/show.php3?id=132&nodeid=132&ps_lo=0


----------



## hanhjr (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hi Platfisch,
heute,morgen und übermorgen: die Magdeboot.Googel mal danach und fahr hin.
Da wirste alles finden.#h 
Gruß Achim


----------



## Mirco (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Moin,

na das sind ja Töne :m 

Wie Achim schon sagt auf der Messe kannste angucken & anfassen!

Da Du ja sicherlich mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee willst, würd ich auf eine Anka verzichten. Sicherlich wird dieses Boot auf der Ostsee eingesetzt, aber für mich hätte es zu wenig Freibord. Ich kenne die Anka vom Süsswaserangeln. Dafür ist sie gut!

Hau mal Fischbox an. Der hat ein schönes Boot von KM (410/480 cm ?).

http://www.km-boote.de/

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, war das Komplettset Boot, Motor & Trailer zu einem annehmbaren Preis. Außerdem sind die Boote mit Luftkammern versehen und nicht mit einem Schaum, der ggf. mal Wasser ziehen kann.

Fischbox hat hierzu im AB auch schon einiges getippert.

So nun hab ich genug geschwafelt. Eigene Erfahrungen hab ich ja leider nicht.


----------



## basswalt (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

oder auch bei www.fishermensboats.de   schau doch mal bei www.bootsanglerclub.de   da findest eine liste mit verschiedenen herseller.


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Danke schonmal für die Tip`s und Link`s
Gibt`s noch mehr davon?

@Mirco
Bei uns liegen 25 cm Schnee ,die Räumungsdienste streiken und da sind mir ein paar Hundert Km für so eine Messe doch zuviel!
Sonst nicht schlecht ,aber nu........

Mit Anka meinte ich BigAnka,das ist hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Ruderb...itemZ4599706270QQcategoryZ13351QQcmdZViewItem
Sieht nach meiner Meinung für den Preis recht gut aus!
Die km boote sind auch nicht zu verachten!(gefallen mir auch für den Preis)

Danke !
Platti!


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hallo Platti, meins habe ich dort gefundenhttp://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?classid=5134

Über 4Monate konnte ich verfolgen, wie es immer billiger wurde. Alle 4 Wochen  wechselt die Anzeige. Plötzlich war mein Boot eine Woche weg. Danach tauchte es wieder auf und ich habe fix angerufen, mich verabredet und das Teil gekauft. War wie beim blinkern, beim sinken zugebissen.

Nun will es gestrichen werden ( Osmose/Antifouling), aber die Luft ist zu kalt.

Vielleicht findest du dort auch eine Anka.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Wenn ich mir Eure Seiten so anschaue frag ich mich echt wo die ganzen 200-300DM GFK Schüsseln geblieben sind???


----------



## Mirco (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Moinsen,

ja bei der Witterung ist die Fahrerei kein Spaß!

Big Anker ist natürlich ne ganz ander Nummer. Da stimmt auch der Freibord und der Preis ist natürlich heiß. Soviel - oder eher mehr - zahlt man ja schon für ein neues Schlauchboot.

Beobachte mal den Markt, sammel Infos und dann geh zu einem Händler und lass Dir ein Angebot für Boot, Motor + Trailer machen. Bei so einem Set gibts bestimmt einen guten Preisnachlass oder einiges an Naturalrabatt. Außerdem sparst Du Zeit, Fahrerei und hast keine diversen Transportprobleme. Unterm Strich ist das auch wieder Geld.

Die Versandkosten bei Booten und Motoren sind nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Viel Glück bei der Suche!

http://www.bootdepot.de/google.htm?/subdir.php?ID=56

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/suchen/b/index.htm?showid=1355207&STANDORTLAND_ID=DE&SUCH_LVON=3&SUCH_LBIS=5&SORTIERUNG=1&lastshow=25&anzahlgesamt=493

http://www.gruendl.de/

http://www.bootskiste.de/

http://www.aussenbordmotoren.net/html/produkte.html

http://www.olbermann.de/

http://www.boote-wohler.de/topframe.htm

http://www.segelladen.de/


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Moin

Angelboot gefunden!

Terhi Nordic 6020 C
mit 30 Ps Motor von Honda!

Etwas treuerer und größer ausgefallen wie erwartet,aber bestimmt nicht schlechter!

Gruß und Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Dickes Petri
Platt000


----------



## HD4ever (8. November 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

glaub ich dir !
Hast bestimmt nen feines Gespann nun am Start ! :m
zeich mal Bilders ;-)


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hi
Das mit den Bildern kann ich machen,aber noch ist es beim Händler und wird montiert!

mfg Plattfisch


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. November 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Etwas treuerer und größer ausgefallen wie erwartet,aber bestimmt nicht schlechter!....



Das wäre mein Rat gewesen ;-) 

Wenn du meinst,dein perfektes Angelboot gefunden zu haben,kauf dir (mindestens) `ne Nummer größer ;-)


Uli


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hast ein Super Kauf gemacht#6 
Ich fahre es zwar nur mit 8Ps aber das Boot ist echt goil!!!
Viel Spass auf dem Wasser und dicke Fische, und ich wünsche dir immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!

Gruß


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hallo!
So, mein Boot ist in MEINEM Winterlager angekommen!

Echt goil so ein Bootsbesitzergefühl!
Hoffentlich ist bald Frühjahr........

Foto`s werde ich noch reinstellen,hatte aber noch keine Zeit ,welche zu machen!
Zum Händler muß es auch nochmal zurück (im Februar,oder so)
denn ich habe mich auch noch für eine Fahrpersenning entschieden und die muß noch montiert werden!

Meine gute alte Bellyboaterweiterung ist nun (leider) überflüssig 
geworden!
Wer daran Interesse hat,kann es sich hier ansehen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89779


MfG Platt000


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hallo Plattfisch,
jetzt bin ich platt: Warum mottest Du Dein Boot zu Beginn der Saison ein? Jetzt ist Hochsaison....


----------



## wemmi02 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*

Hallo Plattfisch,
herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot
Und immer genug wasser unterm Kiel

Norbert


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Plattfisch,
> jetzt bin ich platt: Warum mottest Du Dein Boot zu Beginn der Saison ein? Jetzt ist Hochsaison....




Hallo!
Ja,leider sieht es so aus,dass ich bis Silvester jeden Tag 12 h arbeite und Samstags und teilweise evtl. auch Sonntags!

Und dann ist es ja in den letzten Jahren so das der Winter erst im Februar und März anfängt.Bei Schneetreiben fahre ich nicht wer weis wie weit mit Boot!
Dann warte ich halt auf das Frühjahr!


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelboot suche*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Hallo Plattfisch,
> herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot
> Und immer genug wasser unterm Kiel
> 
> Norbert




Viele Dank Norbert!


----------

